# a bass ate bober



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

ok i know this is going to sound hard to beleive... today i was at my pond fishing for some gills to go catfishing tonight.... i noticed a nice size largemouth right up against the bank in a school of gills so i through my wax worm by him ran it in front of him a few times hit him in the back with it nothing just suspended there so one more time i put the bober and worm right in front of him i started twiching the bober a lil bit and bam he came to the top and hit that bober so i start realing him in got him allmost to the bank and he let go of it i couldent beleive that just happend... has this happend to anyone else..... i thought he was either realy hungry or i just realy pissed him off


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

That should have been a sign that he was more interested in a top water bite than the gills or the worm! I've had bass and muskie destroy bobbers before. Fun to watch, but sucks if you don't have any top water baits to throw back at them


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

was it a slip bobber? could have snagged it for a pic


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

my daughter was catching bluegills with her mickey mouse rod and "goofy" character bobber---a bass slammed goofy and my daughter (about 5 years old) dropped her rod and ran.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

ledslinger said:


> my daughter was catching bluegills with her mickey mouse rod and "goofy" character bobber---a bass slammed goofy and my daughter (about 5 years old) dropped her rod and ran.


I can picture that .... kids are too funny!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have had it happen a couple of times doing the same thing. Catching gills for catfishing. Catches you off guard when you dont know they are there


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

i have had it happen a few times but always when i was reeling in. i was fishing at a farm pond earlier this year and had it happen so i put on a pop R and after a few casts caught a heck of a nice bass.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

This has happened to me once in my grandmas farm pond when I was younger. Was fishing for Bluegill's with a round bobber and worm, and while I was reeling the bobber in from quite a ways out, a bass came up and grabbed it, and after a couple seconds he let go...made me want to start putting hooks on my bobbers


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive had bass, gills, and rockbass hit floats. they were doing it just a few days ago so I switched to a topwater popper and caught a crappie and a catfish!!! at a small pond. only my second topwater cat ever. first was on a buzzbait in darbycreek.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

bass and gills hit the indicators I use for fly fishing all the time. never had one hold on so I could real him in tho


----------



## noweight (Mar 16, 2008)

This happens often enough that I have started using a skitterpop in place of a traditional float when fishing my favorite pond. I tie a dropper from the trailing hook of the topwater bait for my bluegill setup. The popper makes a nice float and if the gills don't hit right away, I can always twitch it back to me. The agitation sometimes gets the bluegills going, but I catch bass pretty regularly this way too. It works so well, sometimes I tie a larger hook on the dropper, bait it with a minnow or something similarly flashy and just fish for bass. Too much fun.


----------

